# Universal SousVideMagic 1500D Temperature Controller



## TwoCrows (13/5/16)

I was trolling the net last night and came across this PID temp controller.

Sous Vide (French for Under Vacuum) is cooking in a sealed bag within a temp controlled water bath.

Here is a link............ http://freshmealssolutions.com/store/products/Universal-SousVideMagic-1500D-Temperature-Controller-.html


The manufacturer has stated that it is good for 15 amps.

Here is what it 's use is......


----------

